# Snowmobiles on Berthoud



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sleds can be on the west side of the pass. No they can not start at the pull over they have to start out by the mine and take one very nasty trail up there. That is why you will very seldom see sleds up there. You should have told them to go down to rollins pass that is a funn area not to far away. But nice job making them back down


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

On the westside? Not within several miles of the highway they can't.

Every now and then someone will stray from the forest trails by Vasquez over the top of the ridge and into Second Creek, but to climb up from US40? That's just inane. And very illlegal. 

If you ever see this going on, please get a registration or license plate number (or better yet a photo including the number) and forward it on to me at fobp_infoATyahoo.com and we'll notify the appropriate authorities.

Also, to clarify: there is limited snowmobile access allowed for Qwest and certain govt agencies to climb the road to the top of Mines Peak to service the towers up there. They aren't allowed to roar up the ski run from the parking lot, even though they sometimes do.


----------



## widewhale (May 28, 2007)

Shoot first, ask where they're from later.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Fuckers!


----------

